# Touchy Subject



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am very interested in grooming Dexter, but he is soooooooooooooo sensitive when his feet are touched. Ever since, he was younger, I have been touching Dexter so he gets used to people touching the feet. 

When do the little puppies calm down, so grooming can be done? I would really like to remove some hair around the paw pads. 

Do we give lots of treats? What is the secret?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie and I were just talking about this part with the paws. Both of our dog over a year old HATE their front paws to be groomed. They don't give in. I personally just grab his foot and get it done and over with. Dora on the otherhand, hates her face but you can do whatever to her paws. I just learned somethings I don't negotiate. He would much rather you groom his face or any area of his body but don't touch his "surgeon paws!" As to getting little ones used to it- short time and frequent. For all my dogs I always put them down and we go get a little treat together. That is their favorite


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is 3 and I cannot touch his feet to groom. The groomer can...but I can't. We did the treats thing... but nothing works... He is even hard for the Vet techs to do. Cash doesn't like it...but I can just do it like Amanda says...But Jasper turns into 18 pounds of tight, ready to break, squirmy rubber band. And he has the strength of someone squirming for their very life,. 

Not what you wanted to hear I know...But because I see the groomer do it...I believe I can tell you if you just treat it matter of fact and just deal with it while Dexter is young-- you may be be able to conquer this...you just have to have a nerve of steal and remember you are not hurting him at all by trimming the fur.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh...I wanted to ad something. Someone just mentioned to me to put something over their heads so they focus on that (the person had a pomeranian so she used a sock) ... I have not tried it and it sounds a bit cruel...but I thought I would share.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Like Amanda said, I just grab a paw and get it over w/as quickly and carefully as possible. Some things just aren't negotiable... Tori doesn't squirm terribly (like Jas), but once I'm holding her paw, she'll continue to try to pull it away from me. If I don't have it yet, she'll turn her back, sit and try to tuck them under her and hide them so I can't get to them. But, she forgets, I _always_ win. :biggrin1:

She does enjoy the treats that follow it, though :hungry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Most won't get better EXCEPT that you work on them as puppies. They calm down because it becomes routine, not because they get calmer with age. 

Hitchcock was not pleased with me trimming the hair between his pads, so I had to swaddle him like a baby in a towel to get it done, pulling out one foot at a time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is interesting how each furball responds to grooming different parts of their bodies. Lizzie allows me to trim her pads if she is lying on her back or side. The moment I go for her nails, she squirms and fidgets to get away. She never had any bad experiences to scare her, and yet she hates it if her paws are touched for nail trimming or washing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln also has grown to dislike my combing out his front paws. I think he gets tiny mats on his front toes and it must be painful. Like Leslie, I just try to get it done efficiently. I do give treats after every grooming session, nail clipping, ear washing, etc. You get the idea! 

Kimberly, what a clever idea to swaddle a pup and just bring out a leg at a time!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I place the forbidden treat (raw hide) between my knees while kneeling. She gets to gnaw on it only while I do the "dirty", like clean the eyes, wash the butt, pull off dried poop, brush. She actually gets excited when she sees the eye wipes come out. I keep playing with her feet every opportunity and when she had her nails trimmed the other day, she was a gem for the vet. Shocked me. What works for today, may be unsuccessful tomorrow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the replies! I just need to do it! No doubt about it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*it helps with two*

It is easiest when my husband holds them and I do the clipping. But if he isn't home, I just let them know I am the boss and they get lots of goody treats after each paw.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are going to get a bath/dry tomorrow per me! We will see how it goes! I am just going to have to be the BOSS!!!!! OK! Linda you can do it! I can do it! And, I will not get too wet while bathing Dexter!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Our breeder made a point of handling each puppy's paws everyday. Daisy is GREAT about letting me cut her nails. BUT - she HATES me to trim the hair between the pads of her feet. 

Someone on the forum said they had great success placing a small, square caramel on a plate and melting it to the plate in the microwave. After it cooled, they would let their fur-kid lick the caramell while they groomed difficult areas. I've kept it in mind and may try it with Daisy! It might work!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....that sounds good. I will keep this one in my memory banks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is 4 1/2 months old now and he is still fussy about his nails being clipped, but he is getting better. 

We are applying more finger pressure to Dexter's paws. It takes 2 people to clip the nails with treats after each nail clipped. Hoping the next clipping will be easier.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter is 4 1/2 months old now and he is still fussy about his nails being clipped, but he is getting better.
> 
> We are applying more finger pressure to Dexter's paws. It takes 2 people to clip the nails with treats after each nail clipped. Hoping the next clipping will be easier.


I have an older standard poodle and you know how their feet are shaved. It's something she's lived with her whole life and she still hates it. I think the clippers tickle their feet and maybe our hands do as well. She doesn't like her nails trimmed but tolerates it. Poor baby, I've hit her quick about three times too. I think I feel worse than she does about that.....well, after the initial shock of it wears off for her anyhow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The last time we clipped the nails, it took 2 days. A paw at a time, with a trick after each nail clip. 

One person holding and another clipping. By the time, we got to the last paw, Dexter was getting calmer. Until the next time...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Today I gave Dexter a bath, a longer bath, so the shampoo stays on for a least 5-8 minutes, then rinsed very well. Then, we did the nails while the hair was wet, which is so much easier. Dexter did well! I actually got all the nails within 3-4 minutes....dh held Dexter in towel. I figured I would get while Dexter was wet/nervous at the same time and get it over with. 

It worked!


----------

